# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  how do you get rid of that last bit of belly fat

## valenti00

Hey Guys, 

I'm 5'9", 160 lbs. I had my body fat measured at 11% recently. Here's my problem, my stomach is flat and my abs are pretty hard underneath but i have a stubborn little layer of belly fat to get rid of before they show. 

Currently my diet looks like this. 

7 A.M. - 1 Serving of Fiber One (gets all your fiber needs for the day) I drink a 8 oz glass of skim milk with it along with 4 egg whites. Total Calories is 244, 37carbs, 32gprotein

9 A.M. - Serving of all natural peanut butter - 7 carbs, 7 protein, 16g fat, 190 calories. I also might do a small protein shake (1/2 a serving) or apple if im really hungry

11:30 - 6 Egg White Omalette - 96 calories, 24g protein. 

I hit the gym up at this point to lift or do cardio

2:00 - Large Protein Shake with 8 Oz Skim Milk. Calories is 320, 12 carbs, 64 protein. (PWO)

5 pm - about 10-12 OZ Grilled chicken - 425 calories roughly, 66g protein. 

Head to the gym to lift or do cardio whichever i didnt do earlier.

8 P.M. - protein shake - 180 calories, 35g protein (PWO)

i dont add salt to food, maybe a little ketchup or salsa, i also dont use sugar, drink nothing but water. 

i'm very satisfied with my body as a whole but not having these abs when the rest of me is pretty ****** is frusterating. 

Anyone have any ideas on what can work for me, maybe there's a food i can add or something in my current diet i should be removing. 

MY workout is pretty good, i do atleast 4 hours of cardio a week, some HIIT Training and i lift 6 days a week. 

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

----------


## eatrainrest

Bmr?

----------


## valenti00

BMR is 2950

----------


## eatrainrest

> Hey Guys, 
> 
> I'm 5'9", 160 lbs. I had my body fat measured at 11% recently. Here's my problem, my stomach is flat and my abs are pretty hard underneath but i have a stubborn little layer of belly fat to get rid of before they show. 
> 
> Currently my diet looks like this. 
> 
> 7 A.M. - 1 Serving of Fiber One (gets all your fiber needs for the day) I drink a 8 oz glass of skim milk with it along with 4 egg whites. Total Calories is 244, 37carbs, 32gprotein
> *need more protein from egg whties and elminate skim milk for sugar and replace fiber one wtih naturally rolled oats*[/B]
> 
> ...


thjose changes just elmianted a shit load of sugar and youll get stronger/leaner with the PWO nutrition set up io recommended..or you should at least

----------


## MACKATTACK

Add Cardio in the AM before you eat anything (pre breakfast) and I bet within 2 weeks you will see a huge difference........

----------


## eatrainrest

just read everythign in this first post and youll be good to go with exercise/cardio

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=385368

----------


## valenti00

thx for the feedback man, im going to incorporate these changes. seems like a good tweak that will get me the look i want. i thought i might be light on the carbs for how active i am but wasn't sure. Thanks again for the quick feedback. I really appreicate the help

----------


## eatrainrest

> thx for the feedback man, im going to incorporate these changes. seems like a good tweak that will get me the look i want. i thought i might be light on the carbs for how active i am but wasn't sure. Thanks again for the quick feedback. I really appreicate the help


 :7up:

----------


## valenti00

sorry to keep bothering you, would you consider cardio in the morning on an empty stomach a good idea as previously suggested? i've heard that alot.

----------


## eatrainrest

every exercise question you have is covered in the link i sent you

----------


## valenti00

i know i'm probably driving you nuts by now bro but if you wouldn't mind taking a look at this i would appreciate it. I incorporated your suggestions. 



New Meal Plan

6 A.M  Hour session of cardio 

7:15 A.M  8-10 Egg Whites and Rolled oats 

9:30 A.M  Protein shake 

12:00 P.M.  Preworkout meal  6-8 Egg Whites, ½ cup wild rice 

12:30  2 PM  Weight Lifting session (my office is only 3 min from the gym so I can get back right away to reload my body with food)

2:00 P.M  Post Workout meal  2 slices of wheat bread/ ½ protein shake with water (2 to 1 Ratio)

5 P.M - 10-12 oz grilled chicken in lettuce and tomatoe salad. I add a little light olive oil and red wine vinegar for flavor along with an EFA supplement

8 P.M.  What would you recommend eating at this time slot? 


There will be times where i sub out grilled chicken for my preworkout instead of eggs and have fish for dinner. but this is my general plan of attack.

Just looking at this, you did cut a great amount of useless sugar out of my diet, i didn't realize how much i was taking it until you pointed it out.

----------


## MACKATTACK

Do a MAX of 45 mins in the AM at a low intensity........

----------


## eatrainrest

> i know i'm probably driving you nuts by now bro but if you wouldn't mind taking a look at this i would appreciate it. I incorporated your suggestions. 
> 
> 
> 
> New Meal Plan
> 
> 6 A.M  Hour session of cardio 
> *good, id incorporoate a zero carb protein shake 25g should do maybe with some caffeine*
> 
> ...


try a 40/40/20% split 20 being fats. fats should mostly be EFA's oils, etc. dont forget your refeed meal 1 hour after PWO... carb/pro

----------


## valenti00

lol i def got it now....thx again... appreciate all the feedback...

----------


## eatrainrest

> lol i def got it now....thx again... Appreciate all the feedback...


np!!!

----------


## valenti00

just doing what you said i calculated everything up and im close to that split.

i'm 35% carbs, 50% protein, 15% fats.

I can fine tune it a bit to get the numbers more in line but this is wayyyyy better compared to where i was.

I bet you i was like 85% protein, 15% fats and carbs combined.

----------


## eatrainrest

yea id try to get close to 40/40/20 as posisble.. see how your bdoy reacts if your carb sensitive, etc. but fats id always keep to 20 percent unless carb cycling/keto... which would be my next step down from 40/40/20

----------


## valenti00

So i worked everything out Eat and i think i've finally nailed it down. 

5:30 A.M Hour session of cardio 

6:30 A.M  8 Egg Whites and 1 cup Oatmeal, 25g protein shake

9:00 A.M.  4-6 Oz Piece of Chicken Breast 

11:30 P.M.  Preworkout meal  8 Egg Whites, ½ cup brown rice 

1-2:30 PM  Weight Lifting session (my office is only 3 min from the gym so I can get back right away to reload my body with food)

2:30 P.M  Post Workout meal  1 cup grinded oats with ½ protein shake with water (2 to 1 Ratio), Fish Oil Tab

5 P.M - 6-8 oz grilled chicken w/ lettuce and tomato, TBSP on olive oil and redwine vinegar. 

8 P.M.  4 Hard Boiled Egg White with lettuce and tomato. TBSP of olive oil and red wine vinegar. Fish Oil Tab 


Should i be taking the fish oil at other tabs than i have listed on this meal plan? Or make any other changes, i think you helped me nail everything tho. I was thinking about maybe adding a fishoil pill in the morning with breakfast after i work out but wasn't sure what your thoughts were on that.

----------


## valenti00

i definately felt way different this morning, much more lively coming into work.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> i definately felt way different this morning, much more lively coming into work.


Thats because you are eating healthier and jump starting ur body with cardio, which is great.

I still think 60 minutes on empty stomach cardio is too much, knock it down to 45 mins because after this point it becomes catabolic. Also are you monitoring your heart rate during it which is extremely important to do?

The smarter you train the better..........just my 2 cents.........

----------


## eatrainrest

> Thats because you are eating healthier and jump starting ur body with cardio, which is great.
> 
> I still think 60 minutes on empty stomach cardio is too much, knock it down to 45 mins because after this point it becomes catabolic. Also are you monitoring your heart rate during it which is extremely important to do?
> 
> The smarter you train the better..........just my 2 cents.........


good stuff mack.. we need more people helping here lol

----------


## valenti00

> Thats because you are eating healthier and jump starting ur body with cardio, which is great.
> 
> I still think 60 minutes on empty stomach cardio is too much, knock it down to 45 mins because after this point it becomes catabolic. Also are you monitoring your heart rate during it which is extremely important to do?
> 
> The smarter you train the better..........just my 2 cents.........





I keep my heart rate about about 125, i keep a low intensity. would you recommend doin the HIIT still? i enjoy the sprinting just because i still play alot of football and baseball. but if it's going to hurt me i'll cut it back. 

I just got done my first gym session after the diet change, i was wayyy stronger from my first set to my last...unbelievable. the thing was i knew better too but just never changed it, oh well i guess better late than never.

----------


## eatrainrest

sprints are fine once/2x a week given you have some carbs in you... just make sure not to prolong high intensity like a run for 20 mionutes lets say for example when your HR is over 80%

----------


## MACKATTACK

> good stuff mack.. we need more people helping here lol


Thanks bud. I am really starting to get back to my old ways now doing 2 a days for the past 2-3 weeks and finally getting back to my old ways. My trainer predicts I will have my 4 pack back in 6-8 weeks.

----------


## valenti00

Hey guys just wanted to thank you for the help with that diet. i've been noticing some small changes already, my upper abdominal area has really flattened out, before it always felt bloated, perhaps it was to much protein, not really sure. i've actually gained 2lbs since doin this the past 5 days and it believe it or not my abs are starting to show already. i didnt think i'd see changes this fast but i guess since i was so close the proper diet has really helped kick me into gear.

----------


## eatrainrest

> Hey guys just wanted to thank you for the help with that diet. i've been noticing some small changes already, my upper abdominal area has really flattened out, before it always felt bloated, perhaps it was to much protein, not really sure. i*'ve actually gained 2lbs since doin this the past 5 days* and it believe it or not my abs are starting to show already. i didnt think i'd see changes this fast but i guess since i was so close the proper diet has really helped kick me into gear.


itgs good that your abs are protracting, however if your cutting you may want to cut back just 300-500 cals a day, always play around with th enumbers the goal is 1 lbs pe rweek either way,

----------


## valenti00

> itgs good that your abs are protracting, however if your cutting you may want to cut back just 300-500 cals a day, always play around with th enumbers the goal is 1 lbs pe rweek either way,




I hear ya, i think it was because i was so carb and fat deficient that this little bit of weight came on. i actually was able to pinch less fat. looks like the weight went right to my chest and legs actually. but if i continue to gain i'll reduce some calories. I been burning about 450-500 in the morning with the low intensity cardio. if i had to guess im only consuming around 2000 and my BMR was 2900

----------


## eatrainrest

well now that you know how to work off your bmr or current diet (adding/subtracting 3-500 calories daily to achieve goals), you have to see how your body reacts. 40/40/20 has worked great for me thus far lost only 6.6 lbs and got leaner/stronger. im going to jump into carb cycling/keto for 8 weeks to get my body fat down to low 10% or single digits. then jump back into 40/40/20 to get some size back on around august/september, i also dont believe in bulking per se, but clean +300/500 calories a day would be my additional bulk". to give you an idea of how i plan on running things

----------


## valenti00

> well now that you know how to work off your bmr or current diet (adding/subtracting 3-500 calories daily to achieve goals), you have to see how your body reacts. 40/40/20 has worked great for me thus far lost only 6.6 lbs and got leaner/stronger. im going to jump into carb cycling/keto for 8 weeks to get my body fat down to low 10% or single digits. then jump back into 40/40/20 to get some size back on around august/september, i also dont believe in bulking per se, but clean +300/500 calories a day would be my additional bulk". to give you an idea of how i plan on running things


yeah im definately going to give this a try for 4 weeks and see how it goes, i do feel substantially better already so just from that stand point i'm happy. so what exactly is the carb cycling/keto? 

im not into the bulking either, i've had my acl done in each knee so the lighter/leaner i am i definately feel better. back in college i use to be able to carry 180lbs and still be quick and fast when i played baseball and football but now my knees feel much fresher and less pain at 160. I surprisingly havent lost much strength either.

----------


## eatrainrest

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=383337

ronnies carb cycling/keto

----------

